

Sink and swim - kiddo
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200906/bankrupcy

======
pie
Perhaps by "the most bankrupt nation on Earth" she means "the nation with a
populace most likely to declare bankruptcy."

Semantics aside, this is a decent overview of personal bankruptcy in the US,
although it feels a little light on insight. After reading this I wish I'd
seen some suggestions for future US policy or maybe some nuggets of
international perspective.

